# Rahmenbau Made in Germany :-D



## manurie (23. Oktober 2011)

Vorwort
Ich hab vor ca. 8 Wochen nem Arbeitskollegen nen Rahmen(MTB) repariert, Riss am Steuerrohr, und hab das geschweisst. War kein besonderes Modell Decathlon Rockrider paar Jahre alt, eben noch mit Felgenbremsen. Habs halt repariert und bin Probe gefahren und das hat mich geil gemacht, zumal ich so oder so ein Fahrrad wollte. Ja ich will auch und somit habe ich viel in der Bucht gestöbert und als Basis nen Rahmen für 30 gesteigert, eben mal sehen was passiert und wollte den kostengünstig für ca. 400  aufbauen, daraus geworden sind ca. 1100. Also an meinem Hardtail habe ich nen Sram Schaltwerk X9( Kassette, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Trigger ), Shimano Hollotechkurbel mit Innenlager, Avid Elixir 5 Scheibenbremsen, Rock Shox Federgabel, Ritchey WCS Steuerlager, Ritchey Vorbau und Griffe(die echt nen Fehlgriff die Griffe), Nabe XT von Shimano und Felgen von Taurus, Bereifung von Schwalbe. Ich bin danach echt stolz gewesen, dass ich das alles selbst so zusammengeschraubt habe und das Bike fährt sich echt super. Ich gehe auch jeden Tag fahren so 1-2h und mach da auch Fortschritte in meiner Fitness. Ich muss dazu auch sagen, ich bin flott unterwegs und danach super drauf, abgesehen von ein wenig Schmerzen in den Muskeln, dabei bin ich Kettenraucher über 30 Jahre lang und saufe abendlich noch ca. 6 halbe Liter Bier und bin über Ü40, ist so alles keine Voraussetzung um sich sportlich zu betätigen. Klappt aber alles wunderbar bei mir, ich mache jetzt viel Konditionsübungen, lange Strecken ebenerdig stramm durchtreten, mittlerweile gehts auch am Berg ganz gut, wobei noch nicht so viel in den Wald gehe.

Da das bis jetzt so gut geklappt hat, hat mich auch selbst überrascht, gehe ich nun das nächste Project an: *Rahmenselbstbau*.

Ich hab schon paar Wochen vorgeplant(Gedanken), aber seid vorgestern wirds konkret.

Der Beginn:





Auf Pappe die Geometrie angerissen.

Ausfallenden gebastelt








Material für nen Rahmen, im Hintergrund sieht man mein Hardtail





Rahmenlehre die heute gebaut habe:




Der Spraydosendeckel simuliert die Breite des Reifens.



































Das ist das Resultat von Samstag und Sonntag, ca. 15h, morgen gehts weiter. Als Werkzeug habe ich Zollstock, Zirkel, Flex, Stichsäge, Akkuschrauber, Standbohrmaschine, Schweissgerät, Oberfräse und Bleistift verwendet, nix CNC und Computer, per Inet habe ich lediglich paar Infos für technische Zeichnungen genutzt, eben für Ausfallenden für IS2000 und Schaltauge.


----------



## geopard (23. Oktober 2011)

cool, 
was für ne Alu Legierung verwendest du?

ah ein Abo auf den Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (23. Oktober 2011)

Woraus soll das gute Stück werden ? Hier etwas von ein paar Jungs die bei null angefangen haben  http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showt...uzzler-Thread-Eine-Chronologie-des-Scheiterns

Mfg und viel Glück


----------



## MTBRace (23. Oktober 2011)

Geil bis ins Detail. Das ist bestimmt ne super Sache! Wünsche viel Erfolg!!


----------



## manurie (24. Oktober 2011)

@geopard @memphis35
Ich baue erstmal kostengünstig nen Versuchsträger, von daher ist alles aus Alu EN AW-6060 T6(AlMgSi0,5) hat ne ähnliche Zugfestigkeit wie AW-6061(AlMgSi1,0), bloss die beiden Legierungen haben den Nachteil, dass man, dass die nach dem Schweissen wieder lösungsgeglüht T6 müssen, von daher wäre AW-7005 besser.

An 6060 komme ich günstig dran, da liegt auch viel in der Firma rum, ich hab heute beim Zulieferer 2 Rohre in L6 in 22x1,5 und 32x2 abgeholt für 3,8/kg und hab im Barverkauf 25,50 bezahlt, reicht locker für 3 Rahmen, Tretlagergehäuse wird in der Dreherei gefertigt, könnte ich vielleicht übermorgen bekommen. Somit habe ich alle Teile zusammen.

Steuerrohr ist 50x3, somit passt problemlos ein 44Lager integriert rein. Sattelrohr ist 32x2, damit auch ne Sattelstütze von 27,8 reinpasst. Ketten- und Sitzstreben sind aus 22x1,5. Tretlagergehäuse aus 45x4 für BB90-Pressfitlager. Oberrohr aus 40x2(ich hab nichts anderes gefunden) Unterrohr aus 50x2(50x1,5 auch vorhanden, da spar ich höchstens 120 Gramm und ich baue erstmal lieber stabiler), ich liege dann insgesamt bei ca. 1700-1750 Gramm, also kein Leichtgewicht, aber das Ding soll ja auch voll fahrbar sein. Geschweisst wird alles mit Schweisszuatz AlMg4,5Mn.

Momentan habe ich noch nen Unterrohr(Hydroforming) aus nem 28 und Sattelrohr aus 7005 zu liegen und nächste Woche bekomme ich nen defekten Rahmen für 30 aus 7005, da sind auch Ausfallenden dran und vielleicht bekomme ich so einen Rahmen komplett aus 7005 zusammen.

7005 ist eh schwierig zu bekommen, unser Zulieferer hat das nicht im Lieferprogramm. Und beim Bestellen muss man immer L6 abnehmen und wenn man da Ausfallenden fräsen lässt aus 120x20 wirds vom Materialwert echt teuer.

Ich hab auch schon versucht Rahmenbausätze zu bekommen, nur in Alu wird nichts angeboten, die Nachfrage ist gering, weil kaum jemand die Handfertigkeit hat nen Alurahmen zu schweissen, um brauchbar Alu zu schweissen, muss man nen Jahr Erfahrung haben. Ich hab heute 2 Alurahmen zerlegt und habe die Hände über den Kopf geschlagen, oben optisch gut unten drunter pfui. Und auch die Art der Rahmenkonstruktion und bestimmter Bauteile, boten nicht einmal annähernd eine gute Schweissnahtvorbereitung für Aluminium.

Ich hab den Vorteil, dass ich seit 1986 Aluschweisser bin und vorher als Schlosser im Alubereich gearbeitet habe und beides seit 1990 gemeinsam ausübe und habe auch Schweissprüfungen in Mig+Wig(Al) gehabt und auch für Wig Edelstahl und Stahl, aktuell ist ne Prüfung für Wig Stahl, die ist noch fast 1,1/2 Jahre gültig. Aber ich schweisse eigentlich fast nur Alu und mache mir dafür auch die Konstruktion, Schweissnahtvorbereitung immer selbst.

Die Geometrie des Rahmens habe ich bei Rotwild abgegriffen, dieser eben: http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/racing/rr1-ht , vielleicht gehe ich mit Oberrohr und Sitzstrebe noch bischen tiefer, sieht einfach geiler aus, mein derzeitiger Rahmen an meinem MTB ist da noch höher wie Rotwild.

Und och, für meine Freundin muss ich auch nen Rahmen bauen, die hat noch son fettes Stahlross und das soll unbedingt leichter werden. Natürlich möchte die auf den Komfort einer Rücktrittsbremse und Nabenschaltung nicht verzichten, dafür muss ich aber die Rahmenlehre komplett neu einstellen. Die fährt so schnell bis zu nächsten Eiscafe, da bin ich beim Warmfahren doppelt so schnell und aufm MTB möchte ich die gar nicht sehen.  Die bremst auch noch mit Füssen beim anhalten. 

Achso Rahmenlehre, meine Rahmenlehre ist nicht das was man so kennt, schwierig einzustellen, aber ich kann die kippen und komme so an beide Seiten ran um den Rahmen komplett in der Lehre zu 80% zu schweissen, da hat man weniger Verzug, wenn überhaupt.

Heute habe ich für den Rahmen(Project), 2 Rahmen zerlegt, die brauchbaren Teile von der Beschichtung gesäubert, war ne Sauarbeit, weil die Pulverbeschichtung sehr dick und weich war, fast wie Gummi, da musste man mit ner Flex sehr langsam laufend und mit ner neuen 40er Scheibe ganz behutsam es runterholen, zu schnell wird es schmierend und die Scheibe setzt sich sofort zu. 3h Arbeit

Und ne Kettenstrebe hab ich heute noch angepasst, auf der Seite des Schaltwerks.

@memphis35
Ich hab das Thema in xxx gelesen, aber das sind 147Seiten mit 20 Antworten pro Seite und nirgends steht was mit Alurahmen drin, zumindest hab ich da nichts gefunden, hab aber bestimmt 30 Seiten durch gehabt, ansonsten geiler Thread, ich kannte den aber schon. Inet ist manchmal eh blöde, sowie man was ganz Konkretes sucht, dann ist es gleich 0, Porno und Illegales findet man immer.
Vom Inet hab ich nur nen steifen Nacken bekommen, der mich nervt, und meine Exfreundinnen und derzeitige Freundin darüber auch.
Von daher sitze ich heute nur noch ne 1-2h am PC.


----------



## memphis35 (24. Oktober 2011)

Coole Aktion , Halte uns auf dem laufenden . Bei dem Link von mir ist es so das die Jungs bei Stahlrohre u. Hartlöten mit Muffen bleiben . Der Aufwand mit Alu ist ungleich größer und nur mit einer menge Erfahrung zu bewältigen . In den letzten Seiten des Threads gehts auch über den Schweißverzug . Vieleicht kann man etwas davon auf Alu übernehmen .

Mfg  35


----------



## kiko (24. Oktober 2011)

@manurie:
die firma kÃ¶hn (resett racing) hat meines wissens den vertrieb fÃ¼r columbus rohrsÃ¤tze in deutschland.
http://www.reset-racing.de/rahmen/index.htm
schau dich mal um.
von 3,xâ¬/kg darfst du dich dann aber verabschieden.
viel spass noch.
s.


----------



## garbel (25. Oktober 2011)

manurie schrieb:


> *dabei bin ich Kettenraucher über 30 Jahre lang und saufe abendlich noch ca. 6 halbe Liter Bier* und bin über Ü40, ist so alles keine Voraussetzung um sich sportlich zu betätigen. Klappt aber alles wunderbar bei mir, ich mache jetzt viel Konditionsübungen, lange Strecken ebenerdig stramm durchtreten, mittlerweile gehts auch am Berg ganz gut, wobei noch nicht so viel in den Wald gehe.



Viel Spaß und Erfolg bei deinem Rahmenbau, wobei mich deine anderen Freizeitbeschäftigungen ein wenig irritieren. Jeder wie er mag, wenn das für dich gut funktioniert, dann bleib dabei


----------



## plattfusz (25. Oktober 2011)

Im Netz schwirren so manche Abhandlungen über Fahrradrahmenbau herum. Da kann man sich mal einlesen, speziell wenn es um die geo geht. framebuilding manual tip patertek z.B.


----------



## schmidtjr (25. Oktober 2011)

Hey ho

der gute Herr heißt Paterek.
Im oben schon erwähnten Link auf nyx.at auf Seite 1 gibt es einen Link zu seinem Manual (sowohl bestellen (bissl teuer)) als auch Download (veraltet).

Ansonsten wünsch ich viel Spaß, mir persönlich ist Alu nix, aber wenn du die Möglichkeiten dazu hast, nur zu.

Grüße
ich


----------



## freigeist (25. Oktober 2011)

geile sache. bleibe mal schön am ball und baue dir -deinen- rahmen. was besseres kann einem doch nicht passieren.

das ganze wäre eigtl. die erfüllung eines jeden, begeisterten radlfreaks
..sofern man die technischen fähigkeiten hat


halte uns auf dem laufenden !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (25. Oktober 2011)

Morgen soll das Tretlagergehäuse kommen, sind gleich 3 Stück, dann kann ich auch sofort anfangen, erste Teile zu heften. Heute habe ich nicht viel gemacht ausser eine Probeschweissnaht, eben 40x2 Rohr auf 50x3 Rohr, wollte mal testen die Schweissnahtvorbereitung und die Stromeinstellung, ist eigentlich auf Anhieb gelungen. -->





Ich will eigentlich Ende der Woche den ersten Rahmen fertig haben und hab nen kleines sogar grosses Handicap, die Firma wo ich arbeite hat letzten Freitag Konkurs angemeldet und es kann eigentlich auch sofort hier Schluss sein, von daher habe ich das Project jetzt auch übereilt begonnen und auch Samstag und Sonntag daran 16h geschafft, ansonsten sollte es ein gemütliches Project über Winter werden. Von daher hoffe ich, dass ich bis Montag voll dran weiterschaffen kann. Wenn ich danach noch nen Monat Zeit hätte, dann bekomme ich auch noch den 7005 Rahmen hin. Und die Rahmen könnten auch noch lackiert werden. Mein Lackierer 500m um die Ecke, ebenfalls MTBler, macht mir das sogar kostengünstig, vielleicht auch umsonst. 

Für meine Freundin habe ich schon einen Rahmen nagelneu in Rohalu, da habe ich heute unnötige Teile wie Gepäckträger entfernt, die waren angeschweisst und ich will mindestens 2 Rahmen bauen. Die Freundin will ihren Rahmen blau und die anderen beiden sollen 1xweiss und 1xrot(metallic) werden.

Konkursverwalter kommt morgen und mit dem muss ich mal reden, was da jetzt los ist. An Geld habe ich eh nur 50 drinstecken, aber es geht um die Zeit und die Möglichkeit, dass dann auch weiterzuführen.


----------



## mightyEx (25. Oktober 2011)

Die Naht sieht vielversprechend aus . Hoffe Du bekommst das gebacken und kannst vielleicht weitermachen. Wär schade, wenn das Projekt aufgrund der Unwägbarkeiten eingestellt werden müsste  . Andererseits bin ich optimistisch, dass Du Dein Projekt vielleicht auch anderweitig fortsetzen kannst  .

Vielleicht hilft ja u.a. ein Verweis hierher.


----------



## zoomer (26. Oktober 2011)

Aber dein Hardtail schaut aber auch ganz sympathisch aus,
so schön weiss und reduziert. 

Na, der Rest ist eh klar - abonniert !


----------



## manurie (26. Oktober 2011)

Taadaa, das Wichtigste zuerst, ich bin viel weiter gekommen, Konkursverwalter ist krank und kommt vor nächster Woche Mittwoch nicht. Und das Geilste daran, ich kann jetzt täglich Vollzeit daran arbeiten, hier ist ja nichts zu tun. Drehteile sind heute um 10 Uhr eingetroffen und ich hab von 11-18.30 Uhr an meinem Project arbeiten können und das ist das Ergebnis bis jetzt. Fang am Schluss an. 





An jetzt der Reihe nach:










http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/2/3/4/0/4/_/large/mtb_IMG_3905.jpg

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/2/3/4/0/4/_/large/mtb_IMG_3906.jpg





















Er ist zusammen und morgen schweisse ich ihn fertig und fertige noch die Teile für die Bestigung der Schaltzüge und Hydraulikbremsen. Und vermessen muss ich auch noch nach dem Schweissen.

Als Erfahrung habe ich heute hinzu gewonnen, wenn man so ein Project quasi als Einzelstück macht, dann ist es gut sich die Rahmengeometrie 1:1 auf ein Stück Pappe angerissen zu haben, man kann da sich viele Teile hinlegen und bestimmte Gärungen anreissen, Winkel messen usw., macht die Sache einfacher. Ich hab heute alles nur dank Pappe, Augenmass, Flex und Feile angepasst.

Und noch ne Erfahrung aus dem Alubau, bevor man was schweisst, die Teile sollten möglichst press passen, spart ungemein Arbeit beim Verzug, also vorm Heften möglichst die Teile mit nem Gummihammer reinpressen, Stahlbauerfahrungen und Hartlöten an irgenwelchen Rahmen bringen da nichts.

Ich hab heute alles mit Flex und Feile angepasst, nur zum Ablängen habe ich ne elektrische Säge für Alu benutzt und auch fürs grob Vorschneiden der Gärungen.

Jedenfalls bin ich froh, heute soweit gekommen zu sein, der Rahmen sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus Oldschool und Hightech, und hat ne geile Form, nen rundes Rohr sieht einfach viel geiler aus wie die Hydroformingdinger.

Bah, ich hätte am Samstag nicht gedacht, dass man mit Schraubstock, ner billigen Biegemaschine und Flex sowas hinbekommt. Da hatte ich echt Angst vor den Ausfallenden(Schaltauge und IS2000) , wie ich das hinbekomme. Aber nachdem ich da mal angefangen habe, verlor sich das und ich hatte immer noch ne neue Idee, also man lernt beim Bauen dazu, man muss nur anfangen. 

Sicher ich hab da am Rahmen noch paar kleine Fehler drin, aber die seh eigentlich nur ich.

Paar Leute haben mein Project schon gesehen, die reagieren mit Bewunderung oder der Bemerkung, dass kannst du auch billiger kaufen, aber es ist Made in Germany, deshalb auch der Titel des Themas. Und es ist erstmal nur ein Versuchsträger, vom Gewicht her liege ich voll über Leichtbaurahmen, aber das Ding(der Rahmen) soll voll mountainbikefähig sein, obwohl er nur aus 6060 ist, der Baustahl unter den Alulegierungen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich das als konkursverwalter sehen würde, wär klar, was ich mit dem betrieb machen würde...


----------



## manurie (26. Oktober 2011)

Aber keine Fahrradklitsche. 

Nein, wir haben hier viel Leute mit Potenzial, der Eine ist fleissig, die Andere ist strebsam, der Andere kümmert sich um Bestellungen und Kontakte für Zulieferer, ich bin ein Mittel aus Vielen, insgesamt sind wir ein gutes Team mit guten sozialen Kontakten untereinander, das Firmenklima stimmt, nur unser Chef ist mehr wie abwesend und hat das alles versaut.

Wir haben hier mit dieser kleinen Firma viel Prototypen gebaut, speziell Anhängerbau für Islandpferde(hochpreisig) und im Markisenbau, da sind wir deutschlandweit auch die Besten und werden mehr wie kopiert, wir haben richtig gute Produkte, aber das bringt nichts, wenns vom Kopf her stinkt.

Mit dem Konkurs geht auch irgendwie von mir ein Lebenswerk zugrunde, man wirft quasi alles weg und beginnt irgendwo neu. Deshalb bin ich auch froh, dass ich diesen Rahmen allein für mich bauen kann und sonst nichts. Den Rahmen hätte ich auch so oder so gebaut, aber das ging nur mit den Möglichkeiten, die ich hier in der Firma hatte.

Demnächst bin ich wieder auf dem Arbeitsmarkt und muss mich mit so blöden Leihfirmen auseinandersetzen, die nichts zahlen. Oder in in irgendeiner kleinen Klitsche anfangen, die zahlen auch nichts oder du kommst in ne grosse Firma, da biste nur Arbeitskraft, sprich Robot und die würden dich damit am liebsten ersetzen, wenns ginge.

Nur leider bin ich ein Mensch und kann denken und fühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Oktober 2011)

manurie schrieb:


> Demnächst bin ich wieder auf dem Arbeitsmarkt und muss mich mit so blöden Leihfirmen auseinandersetzen, die nichts zahlen. Oder in in irgendeiner kleinen Klitsche anfangen, die zahlen auch nichts oder du kommst in ne grosse Firma, da biste nur Arbeitskraft, sprich Robot und die würden dich damit am liebsten ersetzen, wenns ginge.
> 
> Nur leider bin ich ein Mensch und kann denken und fühlen.



dazu muss ich leider sagen: willkommen in der realität... hab von dem erwähnten nun alles durch, ist echt das letzte, wie man als arbeiter behandelt wird.


----------



## sporty (26. Oktober 2011)

Respekt für deine Fähigkeiten, Alu schweißen auf diesem Niveau können in Deutschland/Europa wohl nur noch wenige Leute.

Mal an Selbstständigkeit gedacht ?
Kreditgeld wird z.zT. ja eh "en Masse" gedruckt...

Immer noch besser als sich für 1800  Brutto im Monat  zu versklaven


----------



## othu (27. Oktober 2011)

Ruf mal bei Alutech an, die können sicher einen fähigen Aluschweisser gebrauchen 
Nicolai sucht glaube ich auch Leute...


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Oktober 2011)

meinen Respekt!

sehr cool finde ich die Lösung zur Bearbeitung der Ausfallenden!

ich hoffe dass im endeffekt alles passt. is immer so eine sache, bei den toleranzen etc. nicht dass hernach wegen einem kleinen verzug das tretlager immer knarzt oder die stütze nicht ganz reingeht

alles Gute dir in deinem weiteren Job! denke aber wenn man die geistige Fitness mitbringt, sich alles nötige für einen Fahrradrahmen selbst zurechtzudenken, wollen andere auch davon profitieren und dich mit einem guten Job dafür belohnen!


----------



## dirty sam (27. Oktober 2011)

Moin !

Alle Achtung !!
Als ich den Anfang vor ein paar Tagen las, war ich echt skeptisch, aber das hat sich mächtig geändert.
Wenn der Rahmen nicht schon im Schrott wäre, hättest Du jetzt einen Auftrag von mir für den Bau eines neuen Hinterbaus. Meiner vom alten Fully war gebrochen. 

Reduzier mal die tägliche Biermenge um zwei Drittel und setz Dich mit Deinen Kollegen zusammen. Wenn die alle so drauf sind wie Du, dann habt ihr eine Chance.

Was Ihr braucht, ist ein Konzept für Euer Unternehmen. Nutzt die Zeit, bis der Konkursverwalter wieder auf den Beinen ist um sowas zu entwickeln.
Nutzt die Chance und in 5 Jahren kann es sein, daß Ihr froh seit über den heutigen Konkurs.

Als längerfristiges Ziel dann noch aufzuhören mit dem Rauchen. 
Damit Du nach der Firmensanierung Euren Erfolg auskosten kannst und nicht vorzeitig ne Kiste brauchst. Und das Biketraining verstetigen und noch ausbauen. Das ist ein super Ausgleich für Seele und Körper für den Stress, der demnächst durch die Führung eines eigenen Unternehmens auf Dich zukommen wird. Auch für Dich selbst solltest Du ein in die Zukunft gerichtetes Konzept entwickeln.

Gruß
Sam

P.S.
Wenn Du das Problem löst, wo Du hochwertige, leichte Alurohre beschaffen kannst, könntet Ihr ein weiteres Standbein aufmachen, in dem Ihr uns durchgeknallte Biker die defekten Rahmen repariert, in die wir uns verliebt haben. Wie gesagt: Ich hätte für einen Hinterbau schon was auf den Tisch gelegt. Leider zu spät.


----------



## esmirald_h (27. Oktober 2011)

Alu Vertrieb http://www.wmh.de/index.php?id=8


----------



## mightyEx (27. Oktober 2011)

dirty sam schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Problem löst, wo Du hochwertige, leichte Alurohre beschaffen kannst, könntet Ihr ein weiteres Standbein aufmachen, in dem Ihr uns durchgeknallte Biker die defekten Rahmen repariert, in die wir uns verliebt haben. Wie gesagt: Ich hätte für einen Hinterbau schon was auf den Tisch gelegt. Leider zu spät.



Denke auch, dass da in Richtung Rahmen-Reparatur durchaus noch Potential da ist. Da hat wohl fast jeder so ein Problemkind rumzuliegen, wenn's noch nicht im Schrott ist. Bei mir gammelt da auch ein Rahmen mit angerissener Schwinge im Keller.
Denk mal Rahmenbau und Reparatur könnte vielleicht was werden.


----------



## freigeist (27. Oktober 2011)

wenn ihr doch solch innovative firma seid, deren mitarbeiter -miteinander- alle sehr gut können (was ja leider ne seltenheit ist!!) dann denkt doch mal über eine firmengründung nach !! der insolvenzverwalter sollte doch euer potenzial erkennen 

ansonsten.. bewirb dich bei den bikeschmieden !! Nicolai und Alutech würden dich sicherlich an sich binden.. und einige rahmen, würden ihren besitzer früher erreichen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Oktober 2011)

für einen "custom" hinterbau würd ich auch noch geld ausgeben. ähnlich dürfte es einem kumpel von mir gehen.


----------



## manurie (27. Oktober 2011)

Danke für alle Zusprüche, ich würde durchaus gerne bei Bikefirmen arbeiten und meine eigene Erfahrung mit einbringen, bloss das ist zuweit weg von mir. Obwohl Entfernungen mir nichts ausmachen, wohne in Wuppertal und der Firmenstandort ist Nähe Saarbrücken, hab da ne kostenlose Zweitwohnung sprich Firma, also ich kann nachts aufstehen und sofort loslegen wenn ich ne Idee hätte, aber ist noch nie passiert. Also ich bin sehr flexibel und jetzt auch länger wie erwartet unterwegs, meine Unterwäsche geht mir aus, ich muss morgen nen 5er Pck Socken kaufen und ein frischer Slip ist noch da. Samstag früh gegen 4 Uhr will ich heim fahren, ich fahre nie Freitags, weil in NRW da immer Superstau ist und ausserdem ist man da eh erst spät zuhause, bestellt dann noch ne Pizza, holt sich nen Döner oder geht zum Chinesen und dann anschliessend ins Bett. Morgen werde ich, dank 14 Uhr Feierabend bis 17 Uhr MTB fahren, dann ne Stunde chillen, mit Freundin Tele machen und dann hier reinsehen, bringt mehr wie im Stau ab Kölner Ring abzuhängen.

Für die Firma bin als Monteur tätig, europaweit, wenn da was ist hänge ich Hotels ab und somit ist das Hobby MTB ne geile Sache, deswegen habe ich das auch angeschafft und auch wegen meiner mangelnden Fitness. Ich hab leichtes Übergewicht war fast auf 90 Kilo bei Körpergrösse 1,74 Anfang September und bin heute aktuell bei 84 kg, auf 70 kg müsste ich runter, das wäre ideal. Als Monteur bewege ich mich auch viel und bin ständig an der frischen Luft, aber das hat irgendwo nichts mehr gebracht. wenn ich 1-2 h fahre, selbst wenn ich kaputt bin, dann fühle ich mich danach viel fitter und hab die Birne frei, obwohl mit Birne frei ich keine Probleme habe.

Jetzt zum Project, es ist eigentlich alles fertig, nur die Aufnahme für den Flaschenhalter fehlt noch, dazu hat ich heute keine Lust mehr, die zwei Löcher sind schnell gebohrt und die Nietmuttern schnell drin.

Geschweisst am Rahmen habe ich heute lange, wurde ständig durch Arbeitskollegen unterbrochen, die auf Grund der Lage der Firma irgendwas wissen wollten, somit hat es fast 3h gedauert, im Normalfall dauert es maximal 30 min bis ne Stunde. Die Trödelei hat aber auch nen Vorteil, der kühlt aus, man verbrennt sich nicht und der Verzug ist auch nicht so gross. Nachteil, man muss immer wieder neu anfangen und aufpassen, dass man keine Kaltspannungsrisse bekommt. Anschliessend habe ich noch die Zugführungen für die Seilzüge für Schaltwerk und Umwerfer gebastelt und angeschweisst. Danach den Rahmen auf Verzug geprüft( mit Auge ), aber das sieht man schon, wenn man ihn aus der Lehre nimmt, kaum Verzug erkennbar, der hatte eben nichts Spannung beim Ausbau, ausserdem habe ich auch nicht die technischen Möglichkeiten es genau nachzuprüfen, ich hab mich da einfach auf meine Erfahrung verlassen und war auch glücklich über das Ergebnis. Habe dann aus meinem MTB die Räder ausgebaut und dort zur Probe eingebaut und dann das Problem an der Sitzstrebe gesehen, war zuwenig Platz, also oberhalb der Sitzstrebe das kleine Rohr rausgetrennt, dort den Rahmen geweitet mit press eingeschlagenen Holz und nen neues Rohr eingeschweisst, dann passte es. Und ein Ausfallende musste ich nachfeilen, damit es stimmte. Der Fehler lag bestimmt in der Rahmenlehre von Anfang an.

Achso Bilder habe ich auch gemacht, darauf wartet ihr bestimmt. 





Die Räder sind drin und auch die Sattelstütze und auch Pseudovorbau, ich wollte mal sehen wie dann das so ungefähr komplett aussieht. Die Gabel die vorne drin ist, ist nagelneu, hat 80mm Federweg und kostet wahrscheinlich keine 100, die bekommt meinn Cousin nächste Woche geschenkt, ich hab die für 0 bekommen.










Meine selbst gefertigten Zugösen, eben nen 12er Aluflach, also 12x100 als Ausgangsmaterial, von unten 7mm angerissen, dann den Abstand zwischen den Bohrungen, mit ca. 3,5 gebohrt und andere Seite mit 6, dann an Kreissäge und die auf maximal 13mm Breite geschnitten, dann den Schlitz mit ner 1mm dicken Flexscheibe reingetan ,nen bisschen gefeilt und die dann anschliessend mit Flex abgetrennt. Verputzt habe ich die dann mit ner Fliesscheibe und immer schön mit ner Multigripzange gehalten, die Dinger werden verdammt heiss. Das war mal nur so kurzer Einblick, wie man sowas mit einfachsten Dingen(Werkzeugen) fertigt, ne Stichsäge oder Flex wären möglich statt Kreissäge.






Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man sogar im Hintergrund den Zugang zu meiner Zweitwohnung. 

Ich sage mal, man braucht im Prinzip keine so höherwertigen Werkzeuge um einen Rahmen aus Alu zu fertigen, ne Stichsäge, Flex und Schweissgerät reichen aus, man verballert zwar unmenge an Stunden, aber es geht. Das grösste Manko für die meisten wird sein, die fehlende handwerkliche Erfahrung und dann noch die Handwerklichkeit beim Schweissen. Das muss man bei Alu haben.

Ich hab heute mal bei Framebauern wie Nicolai und Alutech mich grob umgesehen, was die so machen und mich speziell bei Nicolai umgesehen, da gibs ja nen Blog mit Videos, mich hat 1. interessiert "Aluschweissen" 2. "Rahmenrichten". Beim Aluschweissen hab ich am Video nicht soviel gesehen, ausser die Elektrode ist weit drin(ist weniger fehleranfällig, wenn man die Handwerklichkeit nicht hat), aber sorgt für ne breite grobschuppige Naht, die haben wahrscheinlich noch die Phase am Aluschweissgerät auf negativ gedreht und die schweissen immer von rechts nach links komplett das Rohr rum, da gibt es immer Verzug. Normal macht man bei Alurohren ne Dreipunktheftung. Punkt1 an der engsten und verzugfreisten Stelle, Punkt2 an zweitbesten Stelle und dann Punkt3. Dann fängt man an der engsten Stelle an zu schweissen, nen Viertelbogen, dann Gegenseite wieder nen Viertelbogen, 10sec Pause und dort weitermachen und dann den letzten Viertelbogen. Wenn das in den Abläufen so befolgt wurde, dann braucht dort am Frame fast gerichtet werden.

Bei Alutech habe ich ebenfalls diese grobschuppigen Nähte gesehen und komplett rum in einem Zug, schneller gehts auf jeden Fall nur obs besser ist.

Ansonsten hat mich Nicolai überrascht, sind coole Ideen dabei, gerade Ausfallenden und deren Einstellmöglickeit(da hätte ich heute nicht feilen brauchen müssen) und die Verwendung von Vierkantrohren mit runden Ecken. Auf so einen Rahmen würde ich mich auch mit ruhigen Gewissen draufsetzen. 

Bloss ich hab konventionell nen Hardtail gebaut, da geht bequem nen 2,4 rein und noch mehr und ohne die Kettenstrebe mehrfach zu unterteilen, ganz einfache Biegetechnik bei Schraubstock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (27. Oktober 2011)

was wiegt der rahmen denn?


----------



## sporty (28. Oktober 2011)

Was ist da eigentlich in deinem ersten Post ganz links im  Bild ?


----------



## jan84 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich vermute dabei spielen die Islandpferde eine zentrale Rolle .


----------



## manurie (28. Oktober 2011)

Der Rahmen sollte ca. 1700-1750 Gramm wiegen, habs an den Dimensionen der Rohre und der Abmessungen errechnet, die konnte ich im Katalog des Zulieferers entnehmen, ne entsprechende Waage habe ich nicht, ich kann mich lediglich auf ne Personenwaage stellen und anschliessend den Rahmen dazu nehmen. Wäre aber ziemlich ungenau, ne Küchenwaage habe ich nicht.


Ganz links im Bild sind zwei Rahmen der Firma Kettler und rechts auch und zwar dieses Modell:
http://de.bike.kettler.net/produkte/details/katalog/n/79/0/0/0/81.html Die habe ich aus deren Schrottcontainer, Eins habe ich zerschnitten und das Andere vom kaputten Gepäckträger befreit, somit hat meine Freundin nen günstigen Alurahmen für 0. Aus dem Container habe ich auch noch mehr Teile geholt, wie diverse Starrgabeln und Federgabeln. Die eine Federgabel(nagelneu) ist im letzten Beitrag von mir zu sehen an meinem Rahmen.

Nächster Schritt von mir ist, weil der Rahmen aus 6060 ist, müsste der wieder lösungsgeglüht und warmausgelagert werden(T6), da will ich mich jetzt informieren, paar Vorinformationen habe ich schon und paar Adressen, die das machen können. Nur erstmal habe ich  Zeit und es muss auch finanziell umsetzbar sein. Danach kommt die Oberflächenbeschichtung, tendiere jetzt aber zu Eloxal dunkel in einer bestimmten Dicke. Und dann müssen alle Teile ran, kommt praktisch einem Neuaufbau gleich, da biste mindestens mit 1000 dabei und Teilereste habe ich hier nicht zuhause. Teile vom derzeitigen Bike will ich nicht tauschen, weil ich bin mir nicht sicher, was das bessere Bike dann wäre. Fehler aus dem ersten Neuaufbau vermeide ich ja sicher und somit kommen die besseren Komponenten an den neuen Rahmen, aber ich hänge auch an dem derzeitigen Bike, weil ich da ebenso so viel Zeit verbracht habe wie beim Bau des Rahmens.


----------



## basti138 (28. Oktober 2011)

Boa - Schweissporno


----------



## araknoid (28. Oktober 2011)

superprojekt  der rahmen schaut gut aus und ohne großen aufwand wird man so eine schweiß-Hinterbaulehre nie 100%ig genau hinbekommen...

der link zum WMH wurde eh schon gepostet, aber ich glaub die bieten keine 7020er 50x2mm Rohre mehr an... 

ansonsten hier noch ein link zu Alu-rahmenbau im bastelkeller, die website ist allerdings schon ewig nichtmehr upgedated worden, für bastelanleitungen und allgemeine infos aber wurscht...

http://www.downhillschrott.com/


----------



## manurie (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab ja als Rahmenlehre als Hauptrohr ein 200x60x5 verwendet, ist nicht wirklich total formstabil und auch die geschraubten Winkel können beim Heften verrutschen, Alu zieht immer und auch ganz mächtig, von daher müssen alle Verbindungen möglichst press passen. Und ich habe auch möglichst genau gearbeitet und die Teile mit der trigeometrischen Ausrichtung peinlich genau kontrolliert, von daher hat mich das schon geärgert, dass ich am Ausfallende in horizentaler Richtung nachfeilen musste, vertikal wäre egal gewesen, aber da stimmte es.
Besser ist es, sowas wie einen Lochplan zu haben und mittels CNC gefrästen Anbauteilen eine Rahmenlehre zu erstellen und auf dem Lochplan zu befestigen. Sowas ist nicht gerade billig und lohnt sich kaum für die Einzelanfertigung. Und wenn man noch die Gärungen per CNC schneiden lassen kann hat man jede Menge an Ungenauigkeiten weg.
So muss man als Einzel/Hobbybauer schon mächtig improvisieren und hoffen, dass das gutgeht. Mir hat eben meine langjährige Erfahrung im Alubau geholfen, wobei ich dabei auch viel Neuland betreten habe. Es reicht einfach nicht, nur gut schweissen und schlossern zu können, man braucht auch einen grossen theoretischen Hintergrund dafür, Rahmengeometrie, Materialbeschaffenheit, Statik, Oberflächenbeschichtung und und ... .

Downhillschrott ist da schon ne gute Seite um sich einzulesen, ist zwar älter aber ziemlich sachlich genau, da steht auch nicht alles drin was man wissen will, man muss viel googlen und auch eigene Lösungen erarbeiten.

Und dann noch das Material, normales Alu 6060 T6 bekommt man kostengünstig überall, aber das aus der 7xxx ist schon selten und meist nicht in den Dimensionen wie man möchte verfügbar, weil es wird nicht so angefragt und Firmen die sowas brauchen lassen sich aus Kostengründen das entsprechende Werkzeug für das Profil anfertigen und nehmen dann gleich ne Tonne Material ab.

Von daher habe ich den Rahmen als Versuchsträger kostengünstig aus 6060 gefertigt und paar Sachen üppiger dimensioniert, das Gewicht war erstmal egal, es bringt ja nichts, wenn der Rahmen nach paar Metern den Dienst quittiert. Aber ich kann dann sehen längerfristig, ob Lagerbefestigungen wie Steuerrohr und Tretlager halten und auch der Rest. Wenn ich weiter das Project verfolge, kann ich dann auch speziell höherwertige Materialien verwenden und einen Fehltritt ausschliessen, auch den Finanziellen.
Wenns richtig gut läuft, habe ich nächste Woche nen neuen Job in einem Schweissfachbetrieb(Schlosserei) vornehmlich Edelstahlverarbeitung(Geländer und Blechkantungen) und Stahlbau, eben viel Wig und Mag-Schweissen und ich hab da schonmal fast ein Jahr gearbeitet und dort selbst gekündigt und bin zu derzeitigen Pleitefirma zurückgekehrt. Dort könnte ich dann auch wieder was nebenbei machen, zwar nicht ganz die Freiheiten wie vorher, aber die haben schon damals von meiner grossen Erfahrung im Alufassadenbau(Glaseindeckungen) profitiert, somit bin ich ne Bereicherung für das Team. Der eine Geschäftsführer hat mir die Stelle angeboten muss nur noch ne Rücksprache mit dem 2. Geschäftsführer halten, der ist bis Ende der Woche in Urlaub, sollte aber eigentlich klar gehen. An meinem vorherigen Job war es nur besser, ich war Monteur und habe Baustellen so ziemlich selbstständig erledigt, auch Baustellen ausgemessen, wenn die mal wieder keiner messen konnte, Montageleitung gehabt und man war freier, auch im Geist her. In der Firma(Werkstatt) war ich nur, wenn spezielle Anfertigungen zu machen waren, die sonst keiner hinbekommt oder wenn keine Montagen waren.
Ansonsten habe ich noch paar interessante Jobs gefunden, neben den massenweisen Leihfirmaanzeigen. Eben auch ne Vorarbeiterstelle in der Blechbearbeitung + Schweissen, was anderes habe ich vorher auch nicht gemacht, ich bin eigentlich gelernter Blechschlosser und erkläre oft Anderen, wie ne Zeichnung zu lesen ist und wie man das an Maschinen umsetzt, eben die einzelnen Arbeitsschritte bis zum Ziel. Ich weiss nicht warum, die können sowas nicht selbst, also sich Lösungsschritte selbst erarbeiten. Und das ist eigentlich meine Stärke was mich ausmacht, anfangen und fertigstellen, Fehler analysieren und beim nächstenmal ausschliessen. Ich kann Praxis und Theorie kombinieren und genau dazwischen abwägen, was sinnvoll ist. Und ich bin praktisch im Metallbau nicht so begabt, ich haue mir mit dem Hammer gerne auf die Finger, säge und bohre grundsätzlich schief, Silikon verschmiere ich. Aber ich schweisse gut bis sehr gut, dafür habe ich eigentlich kein Talent gehabt, aber ich habe beharrlich jeden Fehler abgestellt und bin somit immer besser geworden, weil Schweissen sehr komplex ist, da ist nicht nur Handwerklichkeit gefragt.

So das war wieder mal mehr wie ich eigentlich schreiben wollte, aber ich bin ne Quatschtante und teile mich gerne mit.


----------



## Nuc (29. Oktober 2011)

Sau geil! Macht Rahmen mit längsausfallenden nach hinten mit horizontalen Schrauben vor der Hinterachse umd die Kette zu spannen. Das ganze für feststehende Antriebe (Nabenschaltung, Singlespeed) und Du / ihr habt ne Marktlücke gefüllt!

(Und ich bekomme endlich einen Tourenrahmen der nicht so ein doofes verstellbares Tretlager hat, oder knarzende Schraubausfallenden)


----------



## mightyEx (30. Oktober 2011)

Egal, wo Du zukünftig arbeitest, behalt das mal mit dem Rahmenbau im Auge. Du hast da nicht nur das theoretische Know-How sondern auch ein glückliches Händchen. Da gibt es hierzulande nicht sehr viele, die das können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (30. Oktober 2011)

Egal wo du bald arbeitest - baue ab und an wieder einen Rahmen. Ich bin fasziniert. Sieht super aus und das hat mit ner Skizze auf Pappe angefangen


----------



## freigeist (30. Oktober 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Egal, wo Du zukünftig arbeitest, behalt das mal mit dem Rahmenbau im Auge. Du hast da nicht nur das theoretische Know-How sondern auch ein glückliches Händchen. Da gibt es hierzulande nicht sehr viele, die das können.



dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu 


wenn du dann preislich nicht abhebst und ne kleinere auswahl an verschiedenen röhrchen, ausfallenden etc. hast, dann wirst du sicherlich den ein oder anderen rahmen brutzeln können.. und dein geldsäckchen freud sich auch noch


----------



## gsg9man (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte auch interesse an nem Singlespeedrahmen, wenn du sowas mal irgendwann fertigen willst  Super arbeiten, respekt!


----------



## manurie (30. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich technisch die Möglichkeiten wieder dazu habe, ich brauch vor allem ne Wig-Alu-Maschine mit  Wasserkühlung, so 200A sollte die schon haben und ein wenig Raum, dann werde ich das Project mit neuen Rahmen auch fortführen. An so ein Stadtbike mit fetten Reifen und Nabenschaltung habe ich auch gedacht, auch Singlespeed, eventuell auch Riemenantrieb und paar Ideen habe ich auch noch. Aber erstmal muss selbstgebaute Rahmen für 25, 50 ans fahren kommen, das dauert bestimmt noch 2 Monate.

Mit Verkauf an Rahmen muss man sich erstmal auch rechtlich schlau machen, weil geschweisst wird und dafür gibt es Bestimmungen. Man brauch ne Schweissaufsicht(mindestens Schweissfachmann), Schweisser mit gültiger Prüfung und den kleinen Schweissnachweis, ist sehr teuer. Im Einzelfall reicht auch ne gültige Prüfung, dann braucht jeder Rahmen ne Einzelabnahme beim bei eingetragenen Instituten wie Tüv, Dekra, SLV durch einen Fachmann, die bilden ja auch aus. Ne gültige Prüfung kostet je nach Stundenzahl  mindestens ca. 400, ist nach oben offen, hängt auch von der Handwerklichkeit des Schweissers ab. Ich war im Winter 2011 arbeitlos und hab über nen Bildungsgutschein max. 4 Wochen ne Wiederholungsprüfung für Wig(Stahl) Rohrprüfung für jede Schweissposition ausser fallend, jede Materialstärke und Durchmesser gemacht, die hat der Arbeitsagentur 3800 gekostet. Die haben auf dem SLV natürlich die vollen 4 Wochen ausgenutzt, gibt ja für jeden Tag Geld. Effektiv hat die eigentliche Prüfung 2 Tage gebraucht, ne Aluprüfung geht schneller, da braucht man maximal 1 Tag und auch nur die Positionen steigend, horizontal und quer für den Rahmen, eventuell reicht auch ne Rohranschlussprüfung(Rohr an Flacheisen). Im Wigbereich habe ich für Alu, Stahl und Edelstahl schon ne Prüfung gehabt. Mig(Alu) auch. Ich habe schon viele Schweissprüfungen in meinem Leben gemacht und ca. 5 Jahre als reiner Aluschweisser im Schiffbau gearbeitet im Ausrüstungsbereich, eben Material von 1mm bis 100mm geschweisst, auch teilweise röntgensicher nach Anforderung. Vorher hatte ich Schiffbauschlosser gelernt und vornehmlich Alu verarbeitet. Nachdem ich im Schiffbau aufgehört habe, habe ich kombiniert als Aluschweisser/-Schlosser gearbeitet, das macht einfach mehr Spass, weil man dort ziemlich eigenverantwortlich arbeiten kann. Ich hab 1982 mit 16 angefangen zu lernen und hab immer im Bereich Metall gearbeitet. 

Na jedenfalls weiss ich, die Firma Kettler hat Fahrradrahmen in DE mal gebaut und hat dafür nur angelernte Kräfte genommen. Ich kann jedem nur den Rat geben, wenn er was zuverlässig geschweisst bekommen möchte, dann soll er sich über "das Örtliche" oder "gelbe Seiten" einen Schweissfachbetrieb suchen, die haben eine Schweissaufsicht + ausgebildete Schweisser und den Schweissnachweiss.

Jetzt muss ich mich in CAD einarbeiten, ohne das geht es bestimmt nicht proffessionell weiter, ansonsten hat mir immer nen Blatt Papier und ein Taschenrechner mit trigeometrischen Funktionen gereicht, son Taschenrechner mit Blatt Papier ist verdammt schnell und einfach zu händeln.


----------



## Nuc (30. Oktober 2011)

BMX Ausfallenden in einem stabilen MTB Rahmen mit normaler (nicht Dirt) Geometrie. Der Rohrsatz brauch gar nicht gewichtsoptimiert sein. Einsatzzweck könnten Singlespeed, Tourenrad oder vielleicht eine Art "Touren MTB" mit Gepäckträgermöglichkeit, Schutzblechmöglichkeit, Scheibenbremse, V-Brake etc. sein. Sowas mit dem man zur Arbeit fährt und im Winter die MTB Reifen draufzieht, um auch im Schnee die 10km zum Arbeitsplatz zu schaffen. Das Ganze mit 8-Gang Alfine = Ein Traum!


----------



## mightyEx (30. Oktober 2011)

manurie schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich in CAD einarbeiten, ohne das geht es bestimmt nicht proffessionell weiter, ansonsten hat mir immer nen Blatt Papier und ein Taschenrechner mit trigeometrischen Funktionen gereicht, son Taschenrechner mit Blatt Papier ist verdammt schnell und einfach zu händeln.



Du machst das schon .

Für Bike-Rahmen solltest Du Dir vielleicht mal *BikeCAD* anschauen. Da gibt's neben einer freien Version (mit Einschränkungen) auch ne Vollversion. Da brauchst Du Dich zumindest für den Anfang sicher nicht mit eher komplexen CAD-Programmen herumschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es hier im Tal Arbeit für DICH gibt!!!
Ein bekannter möchte in Rente gehen und hat eine eigene Schlosserei. Vielleicht kann man da was einstiehlen.....
So wie es mir vor kommt, ist auch der Kundenstamm astrein! Der eventuelle Nachfolger sagt ihm wohl nicht wirklich zu.

Soll ich da mal nachhaken? Ich schaue mal, dass ich diese woche mal dort vorbei komme.

Der Rahmen sieht super aus! Ich denke mal, wenn der am Steuerrohr noch ein paar gussets bekommt, kannst Du da ganz andere Gabeln drin fahren, wenn ich mit die Länge des HinterbUs und die Winkel ansehe.


----------



## mightyEx (31. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch paar Bilder einer anderen Rahmenlehre, die ich durch Zufall gefunden habe (anscheinend auch selbst gebaut).

http://laible.biz/?page_id=7&album=3&gallery=30


----------



## manurie (31. Oktober 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Ein bekannter möchte in Rente gehen und hat eine eigene Schlosserei. Vielleicht kann man da was einstiehlen.....
> So wie es mir vor kommt, ist auch der Kundenstamm astrein! Der eventuelle Nachfolger sagt ihm wohl nicht wirklich zu.[/QOUTE]
> Naja, ne Schlosserei möchte ich nicht wirklich übernehmen, dazu fehlt mir auch auch die Qualifikation zb. als Meister oder Schweissfachmann und dann kommt noch das Kaufmännische dazu, du kannst zb. als Einzelperson wirklich die tollsten Sachen bauen, aber wenn das Kaufmännische nicht stimmt, dann ist die ganze Sache zum Scheitern verurteilt und ausserdem hat man noch Angestellte die bezahlt werden müssen, also ne soziale Verantwortung, wenn man fair ist. Also das möchte ich nicht wirklich machen wollen. Wenn ich was mache, das lasse ich das lieber klein wachsen.
> 
> ...


----------



## manurie (31. Oktober 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Für Bike-Rahmen solltest Du Dir vielleicht mal *BikeCAD* anschauen. Da gibt's neben einer freien Version (mit Einschränkungen) auch ne Vollversion. Da brauchst Du Dich zumindest für den Anfang sicher nicht mit eher komplexen CAD-Programmen herumschlagen.


Danke, sehe mir das morgen früh mal genauer an, ich suche aber nicht CAD speziell für Bikes, sondern eher für Detailzeichnungen, für spezielle Aufhängungspunkte, wie zb. Ausfallenden. Ich bin da offen für jeden Vorschlag, auch für Software für Linux(Desktop), bin da flexibel.


----------



## manurie (31. Oktober 2011)

Nuc schrieb:


> BMX Ausfallenden in einem stabilen MTB Rahmen mit normaler (nicht Dirt) Geometrie. Der Rohrsatz brauch gar nicht gewichtsoptimiert sein. Einsatzzweck könnten Singlespeed, Tourenrad oder vielleicht eine Art "Touren MTB" mit Gepäckträgermöglichkeit, Schutzblechmöglichkeit, Scheibenbremse, V-Brake etc. sein. Sowas mit dem man zur Arbeit fährt und im Winter die MTB Reifen draufzieht, um auch im Schnee die 10km zum Arbeitsplatz zu schaffen. Das Ganze mit 8-Gang Alfine = Ein Traum!


Sowas nennt man doch eigentlich Trekkingbike, ist nahe am Hardtail gebaut. Gepäckträger wäre bei mir der Rucksack, ist universeller, mal auf, mal ab.

Ich möchte auch kein Fahrrad mit Schutzblech und Gepäckträger fahren, aber stabil soll es sein, da kommt es mir auch nicht auf das Ultraleichtgeweicht an, und funktionieren, selbst wenn es Winter wäre. Son Alltagsbike für die Arbeit sollte dann eben so sein, dass du von Rahmengeometrie fast jeden Reifen reinbekommst, ne Scheibenbremse  vorne(185) und ne Nabenschaltung mit Rücktritt, vorne natürlich ne Starrgabel.


----------



## mightyEx (1. November 2011)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch kein Fahrrad mit Schutzblech und Gepäckträger fahren, aber stabil soll es sein, da kommt es mir auch nicht auf das Ultraleichtgeweicht an, und funktionieren, selbst wenn es Winter wäre. Son Alltagsbike für die Arbeit sollte dann eben so sein, dass du von Rahmengeometrie fast jeden Reifen reinbekommst, ne Scheibenbremse  vorne(185) und ne Nabenschaltung mit Rücktritt, vorne natürlich ne Starrgabel.



Canti-Sockel sind für einige Alltagsrad-Nutzer auch von Vorteil, da es schon noch genügend Leute gibt, die mit V-Brakes oder Canti's fahren. Habe selbst Canti's an meiner Stadtschlampe.


----------



## Nuc (1. November 2011)

manurie schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man doch eigentlich Trekkingbike, ist nahe am Hardtail gebaut. Gepäckträger wäre bei mir der Rucksack, ist universeller, mal auf, mal ab.
> 
> Ich möchte auch kein Fahrrad mit Schutzblech und Gepäckträger fahren, aber stabil soll es sein, da kommt es mir auch nicht auf das Ultraleichtgeweicht an, und funktionieren, selbst wenn es Winter wäre. Son Alltagsbike für die Arbeit sollte dann eben so sein, dass du von Rahmengeometrie fast jeden Reifen reinbekommst, ne Scheibenbremse  vorne(185) und ne Nabenschaltung mit Rücktritt, vorne natürlich ne Starrgabel.




Nen Trekkingbike hat aber 28 Zoll. Demnach kannste da keine MTB Reifen drauf fahren. Das coole an sonem von mir aus Trekkingrahmen in 26 Zoll wäre, dass man damit ein ziemlich cooles Reiserad machen könnte, wenn man mal von Köln nach Innsbruck mit dem Rad fährt. Einfach ein Trekkingrad mit MTB Geometrie.


----------



## basti138 (1. November 2011)

So gings Gary Fisher wahrscheinlich auch und er hat 29er eingebaut


----------



## Spike777 (2. November 2011)

Schönes Projekt, aber als Schweißer würde mich mal interessieren ob du Argon 4.6/ 4.9 oder ein Ar/Helium Gemisch verwendet hast?


----------



## manurie (2. November 2011)

Argon 4.6 oder anders gesagt, Argon in 99,996% Reinheit, wird auch bestimmt zu 98% in DE zum Schweissen von Aluminium und dessen Legierungen verwendet. Mit Helium/Argonmischungen oder rein Helium wird eher in den USA geschweisst, da ist Helium auch günstiger und man könnte auch mit Gleichstrom(Helium) Alu schweissen.

Wie geschrieben, ich schweisse Alu und dessen Legierungen immer mit 4.6, ich sehe da auch keine anderen Vorteile für andere Gasmischungen, komm damit sehr gut klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (2. November 2011)

ich verwende auch Argon 4.6 
in europa glaub ich üblich

Ausfallenden nie flach aufs rohrende anschweißen..entweder einschieben oder in eine ausnehmung einschweißen
ansonsten bricht dir das auf der scheibenbremsseite nach kurzer zeit ab


----------



## gsg9man (2. November 2011)

@manurie: Würdest du mir eventuell eine gebrochende Schwinge neu schweißen? Dann würde ich mir überlegen ob ich den alten Rahmen nochmal frisch mache


----------



## manurie (3. November 2011)

@gsg9man
Ich war heute den ersten Tag wieder arbeiten in einer ehemaligen Firma, wo ich mal 2007/2008 beschäftigt war, hab dort selbst gekündigt damals, und bekomme erst mit Zustimmung des zweiten Geschäftsführers, der in Urlaub ist, nächste Woche nen Arbeitsvertrag, also ne pro forma Sache. Von daher kann ich dir erstmal keine Zusage geben, frag in einem Monat mal wieder nach, dann sollte es auch möglich sein, dass ich dort sowas auch nebenbei machen könnte. Wichtig für dich und mich ist, der Rahmen(Hinterbau) muss aus 7005 oder 7020 sein, weil das müsste nicht wieder lösungsgeglüht und warm ausgelagert werden(T6) und das Schweissteil hat in ca. 3Monaten wieder seine Endfestigkeit.

Ich bin da wieder voll eingestiegen, als wären so 3 Jahre nicht vergangen, bin auch voll rangenommen worden ohne Schonung, eben bambam mach fertig. Als Arbeitskollegen habe ich 2 Schlosser/Schweisser in meinem Alter(ü40) die auch richtig gut sind, davon ist der Eine noch Schweissfachmann und Schweisslehrer(E-Hand + Mag), also sehr qualifizierte Leute, da kann ich mich auch wieder austauschen, man lernt ja nie aus. Zumindest haben die wieder nen Schlosser/Schweisser gesucht, der auch eigenständig arbeiten kann und haben da in den letzten Jahren nichts gefunden, somit habe ich jetzt die Stelle besetzt(Lücke gefüllt), obwohl das eigentlich nicht mein spezieller Fachbereich(Alu) ist, gebaut werden dort Edelstahlgeländer, Stahlkonstruktionen und Schweissarbeiten in Lohnarbeit. Und ist ein Schweissfachbetrieb.

@prolink
Ich hab die Ausfallenden leicht eingelassen, vielleicht nen 1mm oder 2mm und versucht es als leichte Kehlnaht zu machen, statt ne Stumpfnaht. Bei der Stumpfnaht hast du immer das Problem der unterschiedlichen Materialdicken, Ausfallende ist 8mm und Kettenstrebe 1,5/2mm und wenn man dort Stumpfnaht schweisst, dann läuft es fast zwangsläufig durch und man bekommt eine unerwünschte Verdickung am Rohr(innen) und wenn sich das noch unter Belastung bewegt, dann reisst es irgendwann neben der Schweissnaht am Rohr. Der Idealfall ist ja immer, die Schweissnaht reisst selbst in der Mitte, was eigentlich nie der Fall ist. Von daher muss man schon im Vorfeld die Schweissverbindungen/Schweisskonstruktion so ausrichten, das man dem Idealbild des Schweissnahtriss nahekommt.

Alu und seine Legierungen sind eben ein sehr problematisches Material, sowie die Legierungen härter werden, umso spröder werden sie und brechen leichter, von daher kann man in der Schweisskonstruktion/vorbereitung viel herausholen im Leichtbau, wenn man ein guten Schweisser mit Intelligenz mit in die Konstruktion des Rahmen mit einbezieht, anstatt alles nur am PC zu entwerfen, was oft der Fall ist.

Achso, gestern vergessen, Gasmischungen mit Helium erzeugen mehr Einbrand, braucht man fast gar nicht im Leichtbau, da versucht man eher den Einbrand zu vermeiden, eben das Durchsacken der Schweissnaht.


----------



## Seader (4. November 2011)

old swedish man  lecker fach-chinesisch... auch wenn ich es nicht versteh: das resultat gefällt auch mir sehr gut  viel erfolg im neuen beruf wünsch ich dir


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. November 2011)

@manurie...ich bin wirklich beeindruckt und wünsch Dir alles Gute im neuen job!


----------



## manurie (4. November 2011)

Ja danke an euch.
Ja ist schon ein wenig fachchinesisch, ich erwarte auch nicht, dass das jemand versteht, manches ist im Detail schon sehr speziell.

Heute wurde dort zb. nen Praktikant an seinem letzten Tag verabschiedet, der im Metallbereich gelernt hat. Der hat direkt gesagt, dass der Schlosserberuf mit Schweissen so gar nichts für ihn ist, zu umfangreich und er weiss gar nicht wo er zuerst anfangen soll und hat volle Bewunderung dafür, wie wir was ausmessen, mit ner simplen Skizze beginnen, Material zusammenstellen und aus dem Stück Material was machen.

Handwerk ist echt brutal, was dort für Anforderungen herrschen, da muss man zwar in der Schule nicht gut gewesen sein, aber meistens nur mit der Birne denken, allein mit Brachialgewalt kommt man da nicht weiter. Je fitter man in der Birne ist und je mehr Erfahrung man hat, umso besser ist man.

Nachwuchs im Handwerk gibt es kaum noch, zu wenig lukrativ, die Industrie zahlt mehr und stellt weniger Anforderungen. Aber wenn du von 100 die das jemals gelernt haben zu den letzten fünf Überlebenden gehörst, die länger wie 10 Jahre das gemacht haben und körperlich noch fit bist, hast für den Rest deines Lebens ne Jobgarantie. Und auch Spass am arbeiten, weils abwechslungsreich ist und man lernt täglich dazu.

Ich hab nicht im Handwerk gelernt, sondern in der Industrie, aber mit handwerklichen Schwerpunkt und bin erst ca. 8 Jahre danach ins Handwerk eingestiegen und hab sehr vielseitige Interessen als Hobby gehabt und habe noch, wie Elektronik, Motorrad(nicht mehr), PC ist irgendwann dazu gekommen und ziehe allein aus den Kenntnissen täglich viel Vorteil für mein berufliches Leben. Und ich hab noch Kenntnisse, von ich gar nichts wusste und mich nie interessiert habe, wie Kundenkontakt, Farbauswahl, wie schreibe ich eine Bewerbung, ein Arbeitszeugnis, wie google ich richtig.

Kurzum, heute war der Konkursverwalter da und hat jedem noch Angestellten/Arbeitnehmer geraten selbst zu kündigen um weiterhin kein weiteres Geld zu verlieren, ich als Einzigster hatte das schon selbst getan, ohne das ich dessen Info brauchte. Von der Arbeitsargentur hatte ich da keine Hilfe, die erzählen nur blabla und auf gezielte Nachfragen stellen die sich echt blöd an. Wozu arbeiten die denn da, wenn ich mit nem PC und Google in 5 min ne aussagekräftige Antwort bekomme, wozu frage ich dort überhaupt nach. Aber dort sind nicht nur schlechte Mitarbeiter, ich war im Frühjahr arbeitslos und hatte ne echt gute Arbeitsvermittlerin, auch rein menschlich, die hat mir nen Bildungsgutschein(Dauer 4 Wochen) verschafft für die Wiederholung einer Schweisserprüfung, normal reichen da 1-2 Tage, ich hab die volle Dauer ausgenutzt und auch der Bildungsträger. Ich hatte jedenfalls ne Menge Zeit um intensiv zu üben und auch für Gespräche mit dem Schweisslehrer, der nen ähnlichen Erfahrungswert wie ich hat und dann macht man dann so ein Fachgespräch, was für Andere fachchinesisch ist. Und ich hab ja noch da Prüfung abgelegt theoretisch, die muss ja sein, und ich war der Schnellste den er je hatte. Der hat mir auch den Ratschlag gegeben, ich sollte unbedingt den Schweissfachmann, anschliessend den Schweisswerkmeister machen, weil ich hätte das mehr wie drauf. Aber wenn man nur in ner Firma arbeitet, die noch nicht einmal ne Schweisserprüfung braucht, wird der finanzzielle Einsatz einer solchen Qualifikation nicht entlohnt. Im Handwerk muss man fast jede Qualifikation selbst bezahlen, Schweissfachmann kostet ca. 7000, nen Studium zum Schweissfachingeneur eigentlich weniger und beide Qualifikationen sind ca. gleich stark.
Bloss jemand der zb. son Titel wie Schweissfachingeneur hat, kann eigentlich gar nicht schweissen, aber die konstruieren zum grössten Teil Schweissverbindungen und wundern sich, warum ihre Ideen praktisch nicht umsetzbar sind. Wen wundert das auch, mich zumindest mal nicht.
Deshalb würde ich mich auch nicht im Krankenhaus vom Oberarzt operieren lassen, sondern lieber den Assistenzarzt nehmen, der täglich am OP-Tisch steht, der kanns garantiert besser.

Aber das eigentliche Ziel von mir war, da ich ü40 mich unfit fühlte mit Übergewicht, was für meine Fitness zu tun. Von daher das MTB als Anschaffung und ich wollte klein beginnen, so mit nem gebrauchten Rahmen(30) und paar kleinen Teilen und bin da bei ca. 400 fertig. Daraus geworden ist ein Bike für ca. 1200 mit Komponenten die man so an Bikes für 2000 aufwärst findet. Da ich ja nu Aluschlosser/Schweisser bin, wenn ich ja so alles selbst geschraubt habe, dann probiere doch mal nen Rahmen zu bauen, dann haste fast alles selbst erschaffen, so gesehen ist das Project Rahmenbau entstanden.

Ich hab Spass an  dem gesamten Zusammenbau gehabt und manchmal habe ich mich auch selbst gefragt, haste mehr Spass am Bauen oder Fahren, aber ich fahre auch gerne und hab seit ca. 6 Wochen seitdem das MTB fertig ist, auch schon ca. 6 Kilo abgenommen, sei es durch die Ernährungsumstellung oder die Bewegung.

Heute war ich wieder unterwegs, knapp 1,5h, ca. 18km, 450 Höhenmeter, maximale Steigung ca. 10%, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 17km/h, alles mit Androidhandy und dem App my Tracks gemessen, dazu brauch ich keinen Fahrrad-PC, Handy ist ja eh mit dabei, da hab ich jetzt wieder Geld gespart, siehe PC-Kenntnisse, wie man nen Handy speziell Smartphone optimal nutzt, ich hab auch Linuxkenntnisse.

Aber trotz allem ist der Marscheider Wald in Wuppertal echt brutal für mich, nach dem Warmfahren in den Wald, geht es auch direkt die 10% Rampe hoch, wenn ich die überlebt habe geht es moderat weiter bergauf, aber da habe ich mittlerweile schon alles an Kondition unten gelassen und somit geht die Qual weiter, kaum erholt auf dem leicht steigenden Flachstück geht es auf der Runde wieder ca. 7-9% hoch. Manchmal frage ich mich auch, warum tust du dir diese Qual an. Hinterher gehts nur runter, nur ne kleine Wiederholungsrunde im Wald mit leichten Anstieg, eben der moderate Aufstieg ohne die 10% Rampe. Danach nur noch runter, aber da bin ich eh "langsam", weil ich keinen Helm habe und die Schwalbe Reifen "Furios Fred" eh für das Gelände nicht geeignet sind. Zumindest habe ich mal gelernt, den Luftdruck zu reduzieren auf ca. 2 bar, da läuft es zwar nicht auf dem Weg dahin, aber im Wald holpert es nicht mehr so und nen bischen mehr Grip ist auch da. Aber die 2,4 sehen toll aus, so in der Stadt, aber taugen nichts. Ich hab mittlerweile nen Fan von meinem Bike, son kleiner Junge ca. 9 Jahre, den treff ich oft, der fährt auf seinem BMX und ist sehr beeindruckt davon. Erste Aussage: Cooles Bike, danach: Kannste auch Sprünge machen und Treppen runterfahren, ich: ja und du hast auch ein cooles Bike. Mittlerweile habe ich einfach, weil ich MTB fahre, bin viel mehr draussen und treffe auch Andere im Vorbeifahren, wie Jogger, Scater und MTBler und da gibt es immer nen freundlichen Gruss und man merkt, man ist dabei unter denen, die was für ihre Fitness tun. Ich bin zwar Kettenraucher und weiss auch dass das nicht für mich gut ist, aber in der Zeit wo ich fahre rauche ich nicht, somit habe ich schon mal 10 Kippen in 2h nicht geraucht, ist für mich wie ein kleiner Erfolg, ansonsten sind es ca. 80 Stk/Tag. Trotz meiner eigenen Befürchtungen, habe ich mit Lunge und Herz am Berg keine Schwierigkeiten, bei mir werden zuerst die Beine schlapp. Aber es geht mittlerweile jeden Tag besser, die heutige Tour fahre ich am Stück durch, am Anfang waren es nur ca. 5km im Flachstück. Wenn ich dann mal den Berg besser hochkomme, was jetzt auch schon besser geht, dann bin ich schon zufrieden. Anstiege die ich früher leicht gemerkt habe, da ich jetzt locker voll drüber.

Und schon wieder viel Text für ne Rückantwort, ich teile mich eben gerne mit, ich bin so und das Meiste muss man nicht unbedingt verstehen und gelesen haben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. November 2011)

Moin manurie,

normalerweise bin ich mit soviel Text hier überfordert aber das liest sich alles sehr spannend. Bei mir lief es genau umgedreht. Ich bin vom Handwerk in die Industrie gewechselt und vermisse oft die guten alten Zeiten, wo man was Produzieren konnte..also quasi ein Endprodukt, anstatt eine Kommastelle in der Statistik eines Großunternehmens zu verändern ;-). Kannst wirklich happy sein.

Cool auch, daß Du trotz Deiner Raucherei noch ein paar Berge bezwingst.
Aber: Bitte tu Dir einen Gefallen und hol Dir einen Helm..sonst ist irgendwann garnix mehr mit Spaß haben. Bin schon selber mehrfach mit der Rübe aufgeschlagen und war froh, daß da noch ein bißchen Plaste vor meinem alten Ü40-Dickschädel war. ;-)

Gruß
Sven


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. November 2011)

du kommst aus wuppertal ,scheiß die wand an,ich auch,

und da ich auch leidenschaftlicher knösterer bin vom auto (beruflich autodoctor) über moped (seit jahren mopedschrauber) über bikes (ich liebe es) und anderen tausend sachen die ich schon gemacht habe kann ich dich voll verstehen ,


----------



## manurie (5. November 2011)

Hi Sven,
ja mit der Industrie gebe ich dir recht, da biste nur nen Rädchen.

Achso Berge, da du ja aus Kiel bist, eben von der Ostsee, kennst du ja auch den Mangel langansteigender Berge, ich stamme von der Insel Usedom, da ist der höchste Berg 60m hoch, trotzdem könnte man auch dort mit nen MTB viel üben. Wohne aber seit 1990 im Saarland und ab 2004 in Wuppertal, da sind zwar nicht die Alpen, aber man aus dem Tal heraus kilometerweit berghoch fahren.
Helm bekomme ich nächste Woche von meinem Cousin, ist mir auch wichtig.
Aber bevor ich ne Tour beginne, stelle ich das Rauchen ne Stunde vorher ein und fahre je nach Dauer rauchfrei durch. Vielleicht kann ich so auch schaffen diese Sucht endgültig zu besiegen, ich weiss dass das Rauchen ******** ist, aber ich bin da nen voll süchtiger Junkie.

@kuehnchenmotors
Ich bin aber kein gebürtiger Wuppertaler.
An Autos habe ich weniger geschraubt, ich hatte dafür immer einen guten Autoschlosser, aber ich hab schon mal nen Zylinderkopf runtergemacht, Dichtung gewechselt und den Zylinderkopf wieder drauf und hat funktioniert, Bremsen und Auspuff mache ich auch selbst. Am Moped habe ich schon mehr geschraubt, wie Motor komplett zerlegt, Kurbelwelle, Getriebe und Kupplung getauscht und das auch mehrfach, ich hatte dafür auch Spezialwerkzeug, das auch teilweise von mir gefertigt wurde.
Und ich war heute von Oberbarmen unterwegs in Richtung Beyenburg, bin dann bei Laaken über die Wupper gefahren und in Richtung A1 zurück, dann unter der A1 nach Ronsdorf hoch und weiter nach Cronenberg und dann zurück, in Barmen am Hornbach vorbei runter nach Oberbarmen, waren knapp 800 Höhenmeter und ca. 30km.

Autoschrauben und auch das andere Zeugs finde ich echt geil, bloss ich mache da nicht mehr so viel, ich bin auch nicht mehr autobegeisert, mein Japancolt(Mitsubishi) ist der ideale Begleiter für die Stadt, man findet überall ne Parklücke und die rote Damenhandtasche hat seit zwei Jahren auch kein Waschwasser ausser Regen gesehen, technisch aber voll in Ordnung, dies Jahr neue Bremsscheiben mit Belägen, Querlenkerlager neu und neue Winterreifen vorne drauf, ich fahre Winterreifen ganzjährig und der Colt hat auch schon 180000 runter und ist 15 Jahre alt. Fährt mich aber überall hin.

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal und kann sich wegen Schrauben jeder Art austauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (6. November 2011)

das währe glaube ich locker,
autos schrauben hat mir auch kein spass mehr gemacht aber da ich seit 4 monaten meinen arbeitgeber gewechselt habe (von kette zu kleiner bude mit "verwertung angeschlossen) geht es wieder berg auf ,meine fähigkeiten werden endlich wieder gewürdigt ich kann mir  was einfallen lassen und einfach zeigen was ich kann.

aber moped und bikes schrauben macht einfach viel mehr spass aber nen job zu bekommen wo mann seinem hobby fröhnen kann und dann noch geld für ne family zu verdienen geht glaube ich nur wenn du ihn der richtigen familie(finanz. background) aufwachsen tust oder glück hast ,

du fährst aber eher touren ,wenn ich mit dem enduro mal ne tour fahre muss was zum springen greifbar sein obwohl singletrails erkunden auch spass macht ,wenn du das nächste mal vom hornbach runter fährst nimm die dh strecke unterhalb der bereitschaftspolizei mit


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. November 2011)

Hey Manurie, ..das ist ja witzig...hätts mir ja denken können. Wenn ein Nordlicht erstmal mit dem Quatschen anfängt, ist es nicht mehr zu stoppen. 

Ja...mit der Industrie ist das so eine Sache. Einerseits kann das auch vielseitig sein aber man hat das Gefühl, daß es mit der Kohle eher nach Nasenfaktor als nach Leistung geht. Das war im Handwerk früher (kleiner mittelständischer Betrieb) ehrlicher aber auch weniger. Hat alles so seine zwei Seiten. Wenn ich jetzt zum Drehkreuz rausgehe ist der Laden passé...das war mal anders.

Und ja...hier in Kiel sind wenig Berge aber doch viele Anstiege und wellige trails. Ist nicht so fies flach wie an der Westküste oder in Meckpomm. Wir haben hier noch ein paar kleine Ausläufer-Hügel die wir von allen Seiten befahren und zur Not gehts in die Harburger Berge oder in den Harz. Bin da recht mobil als Schleswig-Holsteiner. Auch beruflich hab ich mich hier schon überall rumgetrieben. Kiel ist ein gutes Pflaster. Ehrliches Volk. Natur vor der Tür. Bin seit 98 hier. In Hamburg sieht die Welt schon anders aus. Da habe ich ein paar Jährchen in der "Glamourwelt" verbracht. Mehr Schein als Sein. Alles definiert sich über Werte. Nee...dann lieber in der Prärie in der Industrie rumschwuchteln. 

Rügen ist in der Tat unterschätzt. Da soll es ein paar schöne Trails an der Steilküste geben. Sowas haben wir hier auch und das macht auch viel Laune durchs karstige Gestrüpp. Damit habe ich auch schon ein paar Südlichter erstaunt.

Das mit dem Helm ist vernünftig. Das mit dem Rauchen ist ein Problem. Meine Frau frönt auch diesem Laster und ich hab sie auch so kennengelernt. Genommen wie gesehen. ;-) Das ist sehr schwer davon loszukommen. Alain Care, Akupunktur...Bücher lesen..sie hat schon viel ausprobiert. Zwecklos.

Letztendlich bin ich übrigens Koffeinsüchtig was auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist...anerkannte Droge halt aber für den Körper auch Mist aber lecker. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.

So...das wars erstmal für heute. Schönen Abend!!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## manurie (6. November 2011)

@kuehnchenmotors
Ich war gestern eher unterwegs von Oberbarmen nach Cronenberg über Ronsdorf, ich wollte mal testen, wie ich im Frühjahr eventuell zu meinem neuen auch alten Arbeitgeber fahren kann. Ist aber blöd zu fahren, gibt von Oberbarmen nur 2 Strassen hoch zum Hornbach und kein Fahrradweg und stellenweise kein Bürgersteig und 1% aller Autofahrer traue ich nicht. Ideal wäre es, wenn ich Nähe Zoo wohnen würde, dann kann man direkt die Sambatrasse hochfahren bis Cronenberg, sind aber von Oberbarmen 14km und dann über die Trasse noch 10km, der direkte Weg wäre ca. 13km.
Ich fahr schon ein wenig Tour wegen der Fitness, aber ich bin zu 90% in Richtung Beyenburg im Marscheider Wald unterwegs in Richtung Herbringhausen, habe heute da 1000 Höhenmeter gemacht. Trails fahre ich später mit dem jetzt noch fehlenden Helm und DH erst mit nem Fully.

@sven
Ich war schon mal in Kiel, draussen in Sande beim Yachthafen und in Kiel direkt mal Material bei einer Spedition für die Montage abholen, ein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege hat in Eckernförde gewohnt und war auch im Norden Hamburg, Lübeck(Travemünde), Fehmarn, holsteinische Ostseeküste unterwegs, also kenne die Gegend ein wenig, die ist schon nicht so flach und ein wenig hügelig  und stellenweise mehr wie 10% Anstieg. Zb. geht es auf Usedom zum Streckelsberg 60m mit 14% hoch, aber was insgesamt im Norden fehlt, diese ewig langen Steigungen 3km lang mit 2-4% hoch. Ich war viel im Norden tätig als Monteur, also an fast jeden Urlaubsort(deutschlandweit) und da hätte ich immer das MTB im LKW/Transporter mitnehmen können und nach Feierabend fahren können, war auch ein Gedanke von mir, statt im Hotel mit ner Pulle Bier und TV abzuhängen. Viel an Hobby bleibt dir da nicht. Aber war ein geiler Job, immer draussen an frischer Luft und wir haben in Ausflugslokalen gearbeitet, Gastronomie war der Hauptkunde und je wärmer es wurde umso mehr hat man gesehen. Echt ein geiler Job, fast wie Urlaub, der Chef weit weg und man ist ziemlich eigenverantwortlich auf der Baustelle, die muss nur fertig werden. Ich war Chefmonteur und hab nur in der Firma spezielle Schlosser-/Schweissarbeiten gemacht. Stellenweise habe ich selbstständig Baustellen im Wert Auftragsvolumen ca. 20000-80000 ausgemessen, Kundengespräche, Skizzen zur Fertigung erstellt, selbst gefertigt und dann montiert, hat der Firma jede Menge Geld gepart, zumal ich ziemlich fehlerfrei war, geiler gehts nicht. So einen Job möchte ich mit keinem Industriejob tauschen. Würde ich jederzeit wieder machen, wenn die Firma nicht immer dieses Zahlungsproblem hätte, ich habe da auch viele Freiheiten. Wenn diese Firma nicht immer dieses Zahlungsproblem hätte, dann wärs perfekt. Ich hab zwar nicht so viel oder so schlecht verdient, bin mit Lohn und Spesen auf ca. 2000 gekommen, brauchte kein Benzin bezahlen im Hotel morgens immer umsonst essen, abends oft auch und zuhause wurde kaum was gebraucht und hatte immer die Möglichkeit nach Feierabend was nebenbei dazuverdienen. Ich kenne in der Industrie paar Firmen von innen, wie Bilstein, Knipex, Stahlwille, Automobilzulieferer usw.. Wenn ich da arbeiten würde/müsste würde ich ne Panikattacke bekommen, zumal du als Mensch nichts zählt. Ich hatte schonmal Panikattacken und habe die selbst durch Bewegung und frische Luft und herausfordernde geistige Leistungen selbst bekämpft. Panikattacken wie meine waren nicht lustig, ich habe jeden Tag gedacht, wenn ich ins Bett gehe, ich sterbe oder falle mitten bei der Arbeit um. Die sind zwar nur mental, aber wirken sich auch körperlich aus, ich hatte erhöhten Blutdruck und vieles mehr und es hat darin gegipfelt, dass ich mich selbst ins Krankenhaus mit Verdacht auf Herzinfarkt einliefern lassen habe, ist 10 Jahre her. War alles von meinen Werten dann normal und beim Belastungs-EKG habe ich untrainiert Sportlerwerte gedrückt. Mich hat schonmal nen Arzt gefragt, ob ich Fussball spielen würde, weil ich so kräftige Oberschenkel und Waden habe und als Kind war ich ständig beim Herzspezialisten, wegen irgendwelcher Herzgeräusche, bis man dann mal festgestellt hat, dass ich ein übergrosses Herz habe, was man normalerweise Sportlerherz nennt. Kurzum, ich habe von Natur aus schon das Talent Ausdauersport zu betreiben, war in der Jugend auch Landkreisbester in meiner Altersklasse im 15km-Lauf.

Deshalb fahre ich jetzt MTB, weil ich die Birne damit freibekomme, da möchte bestimmt niemand reinsehen was sich da abspielt, da fliegen soviel Gedanken aller Art drin rum. Wenn ich aus der Firma rausgehe oder die Stechuhr klingelt, dann schalte ich sofort ab, ist wie vergessen, aber was sich in meinem Kopf so weiterbewegt bekomme ich nur durch Abwechslung und körperliche Bewegung weg. Das ist der Knackpunkt, mein Gehirn kann ich nicht abschalten und das ist sehr aktiv und braucht genau den Gegenpart ebenso sehr körperlicher Bewegung, ansonsten bekomme ich irgendwann seelische Probleme. Da ich ja noch rauche, hatte ich erst irren Bammel, da geht nicht mehr viel, aber es geht besser wie ich dachte. Heute hatte ich am Berg 2 MTBler vor mir, die sind von einer anderen Seite eingestiegen, bestimmt 10 Jahre jünger und 20 Kilo leichter, aber ich bin da locker hintendran geblieben und fahre normal ein wenig schneller diesen Berg hoch, ist ne lange Steigung durch den Wald. Hat ich Glücksgefühle, dass ich nach knapp 5-6 Wochen Fitnesstraning auf dem MTB so schlecht nicht bin, bin heute auch die knapp 30km und 1000 Höhenmeter ohne Pause durchgefahren in ca. 2h


----------



## Rhombus (6. November 2011)

Fahr doch einfach durch den Vorwerkpark, dann kommst Du am Schapenacken raus. Angenehm zu fahren und relativ direkt.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (6. November 2011)

neuer thread titel,von und für wuppertaler yeah


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. November 2011)

hehe...bittebitte nicht nur wuppertaler...

@manurie....ja, Strande Yachthafen, schöne Ecke. In Lübeck hab ich auch ein paar Jahre gelebt und gearbeitet. Auch am Timmendorfer Strand im Hochsommer. Das war eine tolle Zeit.
Ansonsten gibts hier eine einige 60-100m Anstiege die man hochfahren kann. Allerdings nicht stundenlang aber so eine halbe Stunde. Eutin und Malente, Plön nennt man ja nicht ohne Grund Holsteinische Schweiz.
Nächstes Wochenende fahre ich dort eine CTF auf den Bungsberg....SH höchste Erhebung (Berg würde ich nicht sagen)....71km mit immerhin 700hm..
http://www.asc09dortmund.de/Radsport/8904/1685/1804/60002/design1.html

Zum Thema job: Respekt. Ich war auch schon einigermassen viel als Freelancer in der Druckbranche unterwegs aber mein Handwerk ist eher weniger hardware gewesen...eher Produktion für Zeitung, Zeitschriften und Drucksachen. Lief in den 90er Jahren recht gut aber mittlerweile ist da die Luft raus. Zum Thema Panikattacken weiss ich auch einiges zu berichten aber das geht hier doch zu sehr ins persönliche und würde ich Dir sonst gerne mal per PM erzählen. Mit Stresssymptomen biste jedenfalls nicht alleine...Übertraining etc hatte ich auch schon....mangelnde Leistungsfähigkeit wegen Überlastung und Eintönigkeit. Halt ein Resultat unserer fachidiotischen Leistungsgesellschaft.

MTB ist auf jeden Fall das Beste was man tun kann. Ich hab bis vor einem Jahre noch Triathlon gemacht und da wurde der Leistungsdruck dann auch immer höher. 2010 bin ich sogar mit in der Regionalliga mit meinem Verein gestartet aber dann ging irgendwann NIX mehr...hab mich übernommen. 2011 dann konzentriert und lockerer trainiert.

Dieses Jahr bin ich im September über die Alpen rüber. Diese Erlebnisse und Erfahrungen die man da macht sind wie von einem anderen Stern gewesen. Das war Gruppen- Natur- und Selbsterlebnis in einem und auch ein sportliches Highlight. Mehr braucht man nicht zum glücklich sein. 

So long erstmal.....

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (7. November 2011)

Wenn ich in Eckernförde Urlaub mache, ist auch meistens das HT dabei...Einmal die Runde um die Schlei, einmal eine Hüttener Berge Tour (da gibts auch ne Szene, die kennen auch die Kieler  ) und einmal die Steilküste Richtung Strande  mindestens 

Hier im nördlichen Ruhrgebiet ist es auch nicht viel besser, wir haben halt die Haard. Nur dass die Ruhrberge, das Bergische und das Sauerland halt ziemlich nah sind.

Ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute und viel Glück bei (D)einem neuen Job. Ich habe die Jobsuche noch/wieder vor der Brust ^^


----------



## manurie (7. November 2011)

Wuppertal ist sehr speziell und dort hängt die Strassenbahn an der Decke. 

@kuehnchenmotors
Die Wuppertaler sind alle sehr freundlich, zumindest die MTBler, mir ist letztens am Berg die Kette übers hintere grosse Ritzel gesprungen, kam jemand von oben und hat sofort Hilfe angeboten.

@rhombus
Ich muss erstmal googlen wo Schapenacken liegt, kanns mir dann ja über Googlemaps ansehen, ich bin ja kein Wuppertaler und in den letzten 7 Jahren war ich mehr unterwegs, wie in Wuppertal, mittlerweile erkunde ich jetzt die Gegend per MTB.

@Sven_Kiel
Ja die Gesellschaft ist schon idiotisch, man hat stellenweise im Job viel Zeitdruck und Stress und niemand der dir diese Arbeit gibt schafft es rein menschlich nur einmal danke zu sagen, stattdessen wird von dir Dankbarkeit erwartet, als wäre es ein besonderes Event dass du dort irgendwo arbeitest.

Den Rest kannst du mir ja mal persönlich mitteilen, ich kann darüber auch öffentlich reden.

Ich habe mal meine Statistik von Mittwoch bis gestern abgerufen, knapp 104km und 2700 Höhenmeter, gestern waren es allein 28km mit 1000 Höhenmetern, so Berge kann man hier schon relativ gut im bergischen Land trainieren, obwohls nicht irre hoch ist, Sauerland oder Siegerland ist da schon besser, ansonsten ist von NRW die Eifel und der Hunsrück noch gut erreichbar.

Alpen würde ich vielleicht später mal fahren, wenn ich noch im Saarland wäre, dann würde ich von der Entfernung den Schwarzwald oder Vogesen(Frankreich) nutzen, aber ich habe hier kurze Wege, paar Kilometer in den Wald um warmzufahren und dann hoch und runter.

@astral67
Also musst du auch wenig fahren um ins bergige Umland zu kommen, im Bergischen ist fast alles nett zu fahren, wenn man so nach Hückeswagen und Umgebung rauskommt, ist noch ein wenig höher wie hier in Wuppertal. Sauerland oder Siegerland ist noch ein wenig höher und wenn man mal schon ein wenig im Sauerland ist, dann lohnt sich auch ein Abstecher nach Hessen, eben nach Willingen, da ist auch eine DH-Wordcupstrecke, ich bin den Schotterweg nebendran mit nem Mercedestransporter hochgefahren mit wenig mehr wie Schritttempo und da ist fast alle 10m die Federung auf Block gegangen, aber da oben ist so eine Hütte und das war ein Kunde meiner bisherigen Firma.

Im neuen Job habe ich schon Erfolg, herausfordernd immer und ich hab da schonmal gearbeitet ca. 10 Monate lang(selbst gekündigt), bloss keine Aluarbeit worauf ich spezialisiert bin, eben viel Edelstahlarbeit wie Geländer und Stahlbau, ich hab die drei letzten Tage nur Edelstahlgeländer ausgemessen und zusammengeschweisst, natürlich alles mit Wig geschweisst und ich muss öfters dort ne Hydraulikfirma im Kundenauftrag bedienen und Hydraulikleitungen mit Drücken im Rohr von 200bar schweissen, das ist fast röntgensicher und ich hab dafür auch eine aktuelle Schweissprüfung.

Ich wünsche dir bei deiner Jobsuche viel Erfolg, so dass du den zu dir passenden Job findest und dort auch menschlich glücklich bist.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (7. November 2011)

Ja die Gesellschaft ist schon idiotisch, man hat stellenweise im Job viel Zeitdruck und Stress und niemand der dir diese Arbeit gibt schafft es rein menschlich nur einmal danke zu sagen, stattdessen wird von dir Dankbarkeit erwartet, als wäre es ein besonderes Event dass du dort irgendwo arbeitest.


muste ich zitieren absolut geil geschrieben


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. November 2011)

@astral 67....Ja..Hüttener Berge sind wir hier auch eine zeitlang gefahren. Wir haben hier eine 3 Tages-CTF von Kiel aus organisiert...Trans-Aschberg. und gepennt haben wir in der JH. Das war ein Riesenspass incl. Grillen, Videoabend, Bierchen. Gelegentlich bin ich auch mal mit der Büdelsdorfer Gang dort in die HT gefahren. Sind gut drauf die Jungs. "Rund um die Schlei" ist ja eine berüchtigte RTF...da hat man immer Mordswind im Gesicht. Da braucht man keine Berge. . Sag mal bescheid wenn Du wieder hier oben bist, dann fahren wir zusammen eine Runde an der Steilküste...kenn mich da ganz gut aus. Dir auch viel Erfolg im job. 

@manurie...
das mit der Dankbarkeit hast Du gut formuliert. Ist irgendwie wie ein schleichender Prozess finde ich. Man geht irgendwo schaffen und es wird nach und nach immer mehr was als selbstverständlich betrachtet wird und irgendwann kommt der grosse Knall. Da merkt man, daß man das eigentlich garnicht mehr so will aber man sitzt auf dem Pferd und kommt da nicht mehr runter. Für Veränderungen ist es dann oft zu spät..bin auch träger geworden. Das Alter? Bei mir schlagen Stresssituationen gerne in innere Unruhe um. Ich bin dann immer sehr angespannt und hab ein Problem, mal zu Ruhe zu kommen. Das ist dann ganz übel...halt so ein Kontrolverlust-Ding..speziell in ruhigen Momenten mal entspannen ist dann purer Stress. Kann ich schwer beschreiben. Das führt dann später auch mal zu Zweifeln an dem, was man generell fähig ist, dabei mach ich glaub ich einen sehr guten job....fachlich wie kommunikativ..auch im Umgang mit anderen. Gottseidank gibt es noch ein paar Kollegen, mit denen ich meinen Spass habe...sonst wärs hart.

Zu deinem Training: Respekt! Ich fahr auch viel aber soviel Hm kommen zur Zeit auch nicht zusammen. Ist ja auch November...da ists eh etwas ruhiger alles.

Have fun und Gruß
Sven


----------



## manurie (8. November 2011)

Im November ist ja früh dunkel, da komm ich nach Feierabend 16.30 zuhause 17.00 auch nicht mehr ans fahren. Wenns Wetter mitspielt, das hat es ja die letzten Wochen schon gemacht, kann ich ja Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag fahren, Hauptsache kein Regen von oben. Höhenmeter mit Last hatte ich heute genug, Steigung 22-25 Grad(nicht Prozent), also ich war Treppe einbauen und immer 3 Stockwerke hochgelaufen, ich bin bestimmt 20x die Treppe hochgerannt, da bleibste auch fit, nur es werden nicht die gleichen Muskeln wie beim radeln belastet. Ausserdem habe ich noch keinen fetten Möbelpacker gesehen. 

Helm, sogar 2, habe ich ab heute auch.

Mit Stress und Leistungsdruck habe ich keinerlei Probleme, mir geht es nur schlecht, wenn ich mich selbst nicht ausleben kann. Ich gehe auch gerne arbeiten und hab da auch immer was zu lachen, ich lache selbst sehr gerne.

Achso Leistungsdruck, mir kann man auch die komplizierteste Arbeit geben und ich mach fertig, weil irgendwo bist du mit deiner Erfahrung/Können so weit oben, da kannste niemand mehr fragen.

Jetzt zur Zeit ist viel Terminarbeit(Grossauftrag), wenn möglich schon gestern fertig und ich bin da in die Firma voll eingestiegen, obwohl ich 3 Jahre weg war und nur 10 Monate dort gearbeitet habe, für die wars eigentlich ein Glücksgriff, jemand zu bekommen, der Logistik schon kennt und dessen Können bekannt ist. Im Prinzip bräuchte man 3x soviel Mitarbeiter. Zur Zeit geht es so weiter, als wenn ich nie weg war.

Grossaufträge mit Termin sind immer schwierig, viel Stress und Leistungsdruck ohne jeglichen Fehler zu machen, weil danns wirds echt teuer und das Ziel ist noch weiter weg. Da brauchste ne echt gute Abstimmung untereinander, der Fehler des Anderen ist genauso blöd wie dein eigener Fehler, aber die Kommunikation stimmt.


----------



## Zero-D (13. November 2011)

Wenn ich das alles so sehe, bringt das alte Erinnerungen aus den späten 80er und den 90er Jahren wieder hoch als Firmen wie Yeti Cycles, Gary Fisher usw. anfingen, die ersten MTB-Rahmen zu fertigen. 

Handwerklich bist Du zweifelsohne sehr begabt und hast Talent. Eine Gabe, die nur sehr wenige besitzen. Viele brutzeln einfach drauf los, was bei Dir nicht der Fall ist. Ich finde das sehr beeindruckend und Du hast volle Anerkennung meinerseits! 

Ich wünsche Dir in Deinem neuem altem Job alles Gute!


----------



## manurie (13. November 2011)

Deswegen habe ich auch schon hier geschrieben, der Rahmen ist Oldschool mit Einbringung neuer Erkenntnisse, die ich kopiert und nicht neu erfunden habe.

Danke für deine Begeisterung und deinen Zuspruch.


----------



## mightyEx (13. November 2011)

manurie schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich auch schon hier geschrieben, der Rahmen ist Oldschool mit Einbringung neuer Erkenntnisse, die ich kopiert und nicht neu erfunden habe.



Egal, Du hast ihn selbst gefertigt. Das zeichnet Dich als schöpferische Kraft schon aus. Der Rahmen ist das Salz in der Suppe. Ohne ihn ist ein Bike nichts anderes als ein paar zusammengetragene Teile. Und es gibt sicher nicht nur eine Hand voll Leute, die auf Oldschool-Geometrie sogar Wert legen (würden). Daher auch mein Fingerzeig auf den Rahmenbau  .

Du hast ein Talent in Dir, dass Du wirklich nutzen solltest.


----------



## Zero-D (13. November 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> _Und es gibt sicher nicht nur eine Hand voll Leute, die auf Oldschool-Geometrie sogar Wert legen (würden). Daher auch mein Fingerzeig auf den Rahmenbau_  .
> 
> _*Du hast ein Talent in Dir, dass Du wirklich nutzen solltest*_.



Das sehe ich genauso. Vorallem Punkt 2!


----------



## manurie (14. November 2011)

Wenn ich mal wieder kann, und das sieht nicht schlecht aus, dann werde ich auch einen zweiten Rahmen(Hardtail) bauen, aber in/die Richtung *Oldschool* beibehalten, also keine konifizierten und hydrogeformten Rohrsätze, eben Rundrohr oder auch Vierkantrohr mit runden Ecken pur und paar Ideen habe ich auch noch. Im Kopf habe ich noch was in Richtung Fully speziell Freerider, da kommt es aufs Gewicht nicht so sehr an, sondern auch: Es muss stabil und schön sein.
Als allgemeines Konzept ist gedacht, stabiles Steuerrohr oben 1,1/8 unten 1,1/5, eventuell bei extremer Belastung noch mit Stahl verstärkt, Tretlager in Überbreite/grösse als Pressfit, Ausfallenden gefräst und gefräste Gusset und das alles noch gut geschweisst und in der Farbgebung abgestimmt, eben einfach und stimmig gehalten und gut verarbeitet. Und wenn man es fährt, soll es belastbar sein und funktionieren.

Ich hab schon ein wenig Erfahrung im Bau von Prototypen oder Einzelanfertigungen, betrifft aber kein Rahmenbau von MTB, habe ich bisher immer gut umsetzen können. Eben Fahrzeugbau, speziell Anhänger, ich hab öfters Fahrgestelle gebaut, die superstabil waren und gut verarbeitet, wenn man sich die Detaillösungen ansieht. Mein letztes grosses Project war ein Islandpferdeanhänger für ca. 100000, da war alles an Luxus dran was man sich vorstellen kann. 6 Tonnen belastbar, für 6 Pferde mit Sattel- und Heukammer, hydraulisches automatisches Stützensystem um den Hänger in Waage auszurichten, Druckluftbremse mit ABS, autarke Stromversorgung über Solar mit Batterie, Batterie kann auch über Zugfahrzeug nachgeladen werden. Funkkamera zur Überwachung der Pferde, eigene Wasserversorgung durch Wassertank unterm Hänger, mitgeführte(im Hänger integriert) Aussenboxen im Stecksystem, Haufen Stauraum für Wasserschläuche, Paddocksysteme, Werkzeug und Pferdesättel.
So sieht der aus:









Da habe ich das Fahrgestell, Hydraulik, Druckluft, Elektrik und alle speziellen Teile gefertigt, kurzum ich habe daran zu 80% alles allein gebaut, hat fast 4 Monate gedauert und so ziemlich alles selbst entwickelt, musste nur nach Vorgaben arbeiten, wie das aussehen soll, der Rest wie Umsetzung war mir überlassen, danke an Raimund der technische Zeichnungen fertigte für externe Fertigung, an Heiko der als Schreiner ein Teil der Aufbauten erledigte und mich entlastet hat, dank an an meinen ehemaligen Chef Mischa, der Islandpferdesportler ist und die Ideen zur der Vorgabe an mich hatte. Der Hänger ist einmalig und im Islandpferdesportbereich das Beste was es auf der Welt gibt. Nur leider kamen in dem Bereich keine Folgeaufträge, die haben trotz millionenschwer, sich Pferdeanhänger für 20000 gekauft, die nach kurzer Zeit zusammenbrachen und die Pferde sich darin die Knochen brachen. Das Kerngeschäft der Firma Rio ist dies Jahr auch zusammengebrochen, zu wenig Aufträge, an dem Kerngeschäft war ich mit Entwicklung auch beteiligt, jetzt ist dort Pleite.

Paar Sachen hab ich auch für mich gemacht, wie Fernsehtisch, sieht man im Hintergrund auf dem Bild.








Die Stützen sind von mir aus Edelstahl gefertigt worden, ist bestimmt 15 Jahre her. Aber für die Stützen musste ich extra eine Schablone fertigen, ist wie eine Rahmenschablone/lehre fertigen, das brauchte mehr Zeit wie die eigentliche Fertigung der Stützen, dahinter sieht man meine Dreamboxen, ein weiteres Hobby von mir, da bin ich so ziemlich am Ende angelangt, weils da nicht mehr soviel gibt, wie selbst Programme zu schreiben und das will ich nicht. Im Hintergrund sind meine Bower&Wilkins-Boxen und der Plasma zu sehen, ich höre gerne laut Musik mit Bild, meistens MTV Dance an oder VH1 Classic.

Ansonsten fertige ich sowas eben:




Eben Edelstahlgeländer, hier noch aus der alten Firma(pleite), sowas fertige ich auch in der neuen Firma mit Stahlbau, aber nix Alu.

Schade das es vorbei ist, aber ich danke meinem Freund Raimund noch einmal, mit dem ich fast 20 Jahre zusammen gearbeitet habe und der mir für das derzeitige Project die Drehteile fürs Tretlager besorgt hat und für den günstigen Kauf der Alurohre gesorgt hat. Somit kostete mein Project nur lächerlich nicht viel bis jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamburger Jung (14. November 2011)

Willkommen in der fiesen & kranken Welt des Kapitalismus. Die die arbeiten wollen und können, kriegen die Rechnung für etwas, was einige Geldgierigen Schweine angerichtet haben...

Krieg dich nicht unter, mach deinen Weg und lass dich nicht aufhalten. Wer solch Talent hat, der hat auch viele Möglichkeiten offen, die sonst nicht möglich wären!


----------

